# GOLD STALKER AND GOLD STALKER FLD



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok here is the gold stalker fld

http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... ype_id=118

And here is the gold stalker

http://www.browning.com/products/catalo ... ype_id=102

I think the FLD is a little handsomer (if thats a word) than the regular stalker. My only question is that on the FLD it says it comes in 3 1/2 but on the specification chart all they have are three inch.

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY COME IN 3 1/2 INCH? thanks.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

If 3.5" isn't listed under specifications, then they don't have it, they discontinued it. Besides, I thought you wanted a spartan.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

On description it says 3 1/2

Description: • Receiver - Aluminum alloy, Semi-humpback design • Barrel - Ventilated rib • Action - Gas-operated autoloader, 3" and 3 1/2" chamber models, Active Valve reliably cycles a wide range of loads • Stock - Composite stock and forearm, Matte black finish • Features - Three Invector-Plus™ choke tubes, Magazine cut-off, Speed Loading

Was thinking about a spartan but i cant really make up my mind. think im just gonna go with a gun i can hunt with for a while.


----------

